# Nakikipag- with usap



## romelako

Quick question, why is it that in Tagalog, you use the affix *"nakikipag-"* with *"usap"* instead of it's normal Actor Focus conjugation *"nag-?"*  To put it in an example:

_"*Nakikipag*-usap kay Romel."_
I was talking to Romel.
*
INSTEAD OF:*

_"Nag-uusap kay Romel."_

I'm assuming that's just a rule?  What other words use this rule?  Are there any other prefixes I should know about that are irregular?  If you could give me insight on this, that would be great.


----------



## niernier

nakikipag-(insert root verb here) implies an action that a person does together with another person or group of person wherein there is an *interaction *between the two. There are only a few verbs which use this conjugation. Some of these are:

*nakikipag-away* away is the root word meaning "to fight/argue/quarrel"
*nakikipag-ugnayan* ugnay is the root word meaning "to make contact"
*nakikipag-tulungan* tulong is the root word meaning "to help"
*nakikipaghalikan* halik is the root word meaning "to kiss"
_
Note: _Sometimes there is a suffix -an. I don't know how to explain it but just memorize them as it is.
nakikipag- is in present tense. To make it past, use nakipag-

_nag-uusap_ kay Romel is not a wrong conjugation. You talk together "with" Romel so you should use 'nakikipag'. The important point here is that there is an element of interaction. So you say:
*Nakikipag-usap ako kay Romel*. I am talking to Romel.

You can use nag-uusap if you change the structure of the sentence.
*Nag-uusap kami ni Romel.* (we)Romel and I are talking.


----------



## romelako

Need I even post in this forum anymore?  I might as well PM you niernier lol.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## rockjon

@romelako: You should continue to post in the forum so everyone can learn from your questions and the responses made by other forum members

@niernier: I thought that the root of ugnay meant connect or relate or in some cases link (though link is a type of making contact). It also might be one of those root words in Tagalog that has multiple meanings depending on the context or conjugation.
Ex:
Anong kaugnayan ng buwan sa anihan? What's the connection/relation of the moon to the harvest?
Kapag hindi _nag_-_ugnay_ nang mabuti ang ating utak at katawan, doon pumapasok o nararamdaman ang “Stress”.  If our brains and bodies are not connected well (or in sync), that's how you will feel stress or that's how stress will enter.


----------



## niernier

If I am to translate "nakikipag-ugnayan"(present tense) it would be,
"*to establish contact/connection/relationship*". Either of the these will do. There could be other possible translations that I failed to mention so again, it would depend on the context.

The way you learned the conjugations, _kaugnayan _and _nag-ugnay_, are also correct based on your sentences given. 

Romelako , though I appreciate a PM, I would appreciate it even more if you post your question in the forum. That way, other forum members can give their responses if ever I am mistaken. Also, everyone will know that there is a language called Tagalog spoken by Filipinos.


----------

